# Do all VCR's have TV Tuner's in them?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have access to an LCD projector, and wanted to view the game on it while my brother and I play with GarageBand. I thought all VCR's had TV tuners on them. 

I have a cheap Goldstar VCR/DVD combo device. I can get the video out to the projector through S-Video, but I can't make any TV image show up. 

Now I don't have cable hooked up to the VCR... where I am right now, I don't have cable. But I thought with the old paper-clip trick I would at least be able to get CBC. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It's a Goldstar VC693MKC. Can't seem to find a manual for it online or anything.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I have yet to meet a VCR without a tuner...

3 steps needed in all machines:

1) Tune to available channel, 2) Choose a channel as preferred signal, 3) Relay the signal to the projector

With this in mind, I would start by connecting the VCR and find channel 0 (or PROG 0) on the remote. This should beam SOMETHING to the projector (even a grey page). Then try to set the other channels via onscreen programming (even dirt cheap VCRs has this feature these days). You should have manual or auto. See if you can get the game.

As the ultimate trick, you may need to program the channels fist and then tape so that you can relay the ouput to the projector.

Good luck and whaterver happens tonight, remember that tomorrow it's: GO HABS GO!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Look for a "Channel +/-" switch (or button on the remote). If it has this, it has a tuner. Press the "TV/VTR" button and see if that gives you a signal )snow on any chaneels that receive no signal)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks... anyone know what channel CBC French is in Kitchener-Waterloo area on Antena? Maybe no channel is coming on the screen because I'm not tuned into a strong signal and then it just goes to it's default screen?


----------



## Hooch (Mar 2, 2004)

You might need to experiment a bit to get a decent signal. I've always made do with "country cable" 'cuz I don't watch that much TV anyways -- I found out that I can only get the game if I move the rabbit ears to my bedroom window and use about 15 meters of coax cable to hook it up to my TV in the living room.

Depending on what the signal's like in your area, a paper clip or a coat hanger might not cut it.

Cheers,
- Hooch


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, VCR's do not have a built in Antenna, so you will either have to connect it to cable or go to RadiaSh!T and buy an R/F antenna -> Coaxial adapter. As well, the VCR/DVD combo unit may not output the converter through the S-Video port and you may need to use the RCA jacks...

Just a thought... 

MrVermin
(been placing electrical tape on my parent's VCR clock for years...  )


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Mr. Vermin's correct, while VCRs have built-in TV tuners, they don't have built-in antenae, you need to have cable or an external antenae. I never heard of "the old paperclip trick", but I doubt a paperclip will pick up enough of a signal. 

Even newer TVs don't have built-in antenae any more since most people have cable or satellite TV.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

The 'el cheapo" rabbit ears from Radio Shack or probably Wall-Mart/Zellers are what you need to pull broadcasts off the air. Don't go for any fancy ones; just the two adjustable arms. The "fancy" ones are exactly the same, although they sometimes have fake stuff to make them appear somehow more elaborate. About $20 is all you need to spend.

When you're done with your TV viewing experience, hook up the "rabbit ears" antennae to your home stereo tuner/receiver to pick up FM broadcasts. You will get a dramatic improvement over the wire one supplied in the box; in fact a cheap tuner with a "rabbit ears" antennae will outperform any expensive FM tuner with that $2 wire antennae.


----------

